# Are Heaters Harmful to Birds? Pls Help



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello,

I have a burning question---tiel experts please advise. It is starting to get a little colder here in Toronto and the central heater in our condo hasn't been turned on yet. So, during this in-between period, my dad is paranoid that his finches would get cold, so at night he turns on a parabolic heater in the livingroom (which, as the name suggests, has a parabola and has heated orange rods in the center). This heater gives off a smell which I don't think is good for birds, but is it okay to leave in the livingroom at night? His finches are in the livingroom but they are not close to the heater at all. 

I also have a smaller, rectangular heater which blows warm air. I would like to keep it in my room where my Sunny is because I'm afraid he may catch a cold. Again, is it safe or would the "fumes" be harmful? I don't detect any fumes when the rectangular heater is turned on. 

Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

It should not harm your birds, I am not an expert but I have used heaters before and they haven't seemed to make my birds drop dead


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not an expert either, but I think as long as you keep it a good distance away so they won't get burned, you'll be fine.

Look here, there is a thread on this:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=9811&highlight=heaters


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i use a fan heater. its fine too. im leery on stuff like that to the point that my bf gets pretty annoyed. ive used the fan heater perfectly fine. i just keep it from the birds cage area


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for your advice. Yes, my rectangular heater is a fan heater. I will put it on at night then so that my spoiled little prince won't catch a cold.


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

I live in NY . It gets pretty cold and there's no other solution but use a heater . 
Just be careful it doesn't get super hot because they can die from heat suffocation, use it ONLY when you're around and don't leave it on when you're not home because you never know how hot it can get... and Be careful when they're flying around or playing outside the cages... you don't want them to get near the heater, because they might get hurt. 
Good Luck !


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

dianaxgalvez said:


> I live in NY . It gets pretty cold and there's no other solution but use a heater .
> Just be careful it doesn't get super hot because they can die from heat suffocation, use it ONLY when you're around and don't leave it on when you're not home because you never know how hot it can get... and Be careful when they're flying around or playing outside the cages... you don't want them to get near the heater, because they might get hurt.
> Good Luck !


Yeah, I know. At night when my dad puts on the parabolic heater, Sunny is no longer allowed out in the livingroom. I used to think, in my naivete , that birds would be smart enough to not go anywhere where it's hot. Well, since Sunny burnt his little feet on the toaster while waiting anxiously for the toasted pita bread (nothing serious, he was walking on top of it and when he sensed the heat he shrieked and quickly flew away but I think he learned his lesson  ), I no longer trust his superior, above-average bird-brain level of intelligence.  I will be careful. Thanks for caring.


----------

